# Repairing Walls after a Tile Removal



## sedona03 (Feb 4, 2013)

I removed a bunch of tile that pretty much killed my bathroom walls. I was going to throw some sheetrock joint compound on it but I don't know if that will do the trick.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It will be less work to simply replace that dry wall--

If you wish to repair it----prime well with Guards--
remove and loose paper and skim coat with Multi Purpose drywall compound---It contains glue and will bond best to the rough paper---
if the paper continues to bubble up from the wet compound--stop--cut out the bubbled paper---soak with more guards--and go at it again.

Thin coats----I suggest you use light weight compound for the top coat---it's easier to sand than multi-purpose


----------



## sedona03 (Feb 4, 2013)

What are guards?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry, I wasn't clear----

Guards is a liquid primer---it's clear and dries fast and is the ideal primer for ripped up drywall---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Wallpaper Removal Gone Awry. Advice To Get Back On Track? - Painting - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum

i miss spelled that primer--'Gardz' is the right spelling (I think)


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

here it is


----------

